# memorial today for the fallen police officers



## mcpl_spunky (10 Mar 2005)

hey guys just telling you that there is going to be memorial today onT.V I think at twelve . It is for the police that were killed at the grow op in Alberta. they were shot to death by a hidden  sivillian before they could even find him . So my school is holding a moment of silence on honor of the police that were killed.


----------



## Saorse (10 Mar 2005)

It will be televised at 3 P.M. EST. A salute to our fallen comrades, even as RCMP officers: respect is felt nationwide.


----------



## purple peguin (10 Mar 2005)

My respect to the fallen officers, I no i have to stop and think for a moment what if it was my parents ( them both being police officers) I'm sure it is most devastating to the families again, my condolences.


----------



## Franko (10 Mar 2005)

There is already a thread on this sad topic.

Please put your condolences there.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/27700.90.html

Regards


----------

